# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Aphis nerii o pulgón algodoncillo.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros, hoy subo una foto de unos ejemplares  de  Aphis nerii o pulgón algodoncillo, mucho de nosotros estamos acostumbrado a ver pulgones de color verde o negro pero esta vez la característica es que el color amarillo.

Este pulgón se alimenta de la  Adelfa Nerium oleander con su aparato bucal de tipo picador chupador con el que succiona la sabia de la planta.



Este pulgón ingiere la savia del floema de la planta huésped.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

